# Cullera Valencia region



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, has anyone visited Cullera it's close to Valencia, what can you tell me about it and can you recommend any nice hotels there.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

agua642 said:


> Hi, has anyone visited Cullera it's close to Valencia, what can you tell me about it and can you recommend any nice hotels there.


Nice town.
Nice church on the hill, nice views
Nice water park.

But I live 20 mins away so cannot really recommend and nice hotels actually in Cullera.


----------



## Lundy (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi All, 
I'm new to this site and looking for some help please. My husband and I will be moving to Valencia in November for 2 years due to my husbands work. Weve been told to look at Culera area as close to Ford factory. I'm trying to find a property to rent long term and don't know where to start really. We also have a small dog. Can anyone offer any advice/assistance.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lundy said:


> Hi All,
> I'm new to this site and looking for some help please. My husband and I will be moving to Valencia in November for 2 years due to my husbands work. Weve been told to look at Culera area as close to Ford factory. I'm trying to find a property to rent long term and don't know where to start really. We also have a small dog. Can anyone offer any advice/assistance.


:welcome:

have a look at our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

there's a section about renting with links to rental websites & some interesting discussions

good luck!


----------

